

Hal Halpin of ECA lobbies for gamers’ rights in a digital world - ericbieller
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/01/eca-lobbies-for-gamers-rights-in-a-digital-world/

======
adammarkey
Let's solve the DRM problem right now and stop selling games that aren't tied
to digital distribution systems like Valve's steam or the upcoming On-Live
distribution model.

Not only does the publisher/developer get great control over their
distribution, but the consumer actually wins as well by being able to access
their games just by logging in to their account on any box. Not to mention the
community aspects that come along with these systems.

Its a no brainer especially when the internet becomes even more ubiquitous.

